# ¿Que banco recomendais para el TPV Virtual?



## DenariusGold (2 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos. Supongo que el tema se ha hablado ya muchas veces en el foro, pero a pesar de buscar en los diferentes hilos, no he conseguido encontrar respuestas... Os agradezco algunos consejos.

Os cuento nuestro caso. Hemos lanzado hace pocos meses una tienda online (ver link abajo). Trabajamos con BBVA para pago por transferencias, y hasta ahora todo bien, salvo que se que tendriamos un volumen de ventas bastante superior aceptando pagos por Tarjetas y/o paypal.

El problema es que BBVA no esta dispuesto a cooperar y nos ha rechazado nuestra demanda (por el riesgo a priori que suponen nuestro negocio u nuestros productos para ellos), a pesar de haberles explicado que los riesgos son minimos y controlados.

Obstaculos que tenemos. Nuestros margenes son pequeños por la naturaleza del sector, para poner paypal, el coste de paypal tendriamos que añadirle al precio final (que lo soporte el comprador) sino, no le ganariamos nada.
Segundo, al ser productos cuyos precios fluctuan, la ley prevee que una compra es irrevocable, no se puede devolver, cancelar etc... Con paypal, un comprador podría "congelar el pago" unos 30 o 40 dias, y suponer un problema, un riesgo, para nosotros. Aunque la ley al final esta con nosotros el vendedor. No se si arriesgarme y probar con paypal, con la esperanza de que no haya muchos problemas.

En cuanto a bancos que no sean tan "miedosos" con conceder el tpv virtual... Cuales son los mas recomendables segun vuestras experiencias... Si encuentro uno, el dinero esta imediatamente disponible en cuenta? o el banco lo guarda una temporada como garantia?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y consejos.


----------



## DenariusGold (2 Feb 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> No sabría cual recomendarte, probablemente alguno que esté en CECA. Lo que si puedo decirte es que huyas del TPV de BBVA como la peste. En mi opinión es bastante malo.



gracias.... lo voy a mirar, saludos


----------



## KinderWeno (2 Feb 2013)

Precisamente esta mañana he comentado en otro hilo que he preguntado la comisión de ING para TPV virtual, 0.95%. Además había que cumplir otros requisitos como llevar 6 meses como cliente (o algo así me han dicho).

Saludos


----------



## DenariusGold (2 Feb 2013)

gracias...
Llame a ING el otro dia... y claro lo de los 6 meses me enfrió :-(


----------



## tica (4 Feb 2013)

Yo lo tengo con el Santander y de momento bien. El dinero cobrado por tpv te lo ingresan al dia siguiente habil en cuenta.


----------



## ardiki (4 Feb 2013)

Yo hace cosa de 2/3 años hice una batida importante, unas 10-12 entidades, y la mejor con diferencia fue cajamar. No me pusieron pegas para empezar (en algunas directamente me mandaron de vuelta para casa), no siendo ni siquiera cliente de ellos previamente, no hubo costes iniciales, y la comisión era (y es) 0,75%, con un mínimo de 0,35 si no recuerdo mal. Y si llegas a cierto volumen, se podía renegociar a 0,65%. Eso sí, el servicio técnico al principio bastante mal, creo que lo tenían externalizado, pero no te podías comunicar directamente con los técnicos, cada consulta tardaba 1/2 días en ser respondida.

No sé cómo estará la cosa ahora, quizás se hayan endurecido las condiciones para entrar. Por mi parte sigo con cajamar y me siguen aplicando esas mismas condiciones. Hasta la fecha ningún problema. Ingresan en 1 ó 2 días laborables.

Suerte!


----------



## Sinca (4 Feb 2013)

Mira Sabadell. 

El tema de el riesgo, és relativo. Tienes herramientas de protección con los pagos en Visa (plataforma segura, certificados, etc..) que puedes implementar para dar seguridad a la entidad. 

Paypal.. en mi caso, estoy seguro que si hago los numeros, pierdo dinero. Me siento totalmente desprotegido como vendedor.


----------



## CésarG (4 Feb 2013)

Que no te acepte BBVA como cliente para su pasarela de pagos es un favor porque el sistema de comprar y verificación que tienen es de otro siglo y se pierden muchas ventas en el proceso. Has de tener en cuenta que además de tener un paso adicional a otras pasarelas, en un paso te pide tu número secreto de cuenta ¿Quién se fía de éso?

Prueba Santander, Banesto o Caixa que son los habituales. 

Es posible que en Santander te hagan tener una provisión en una cuenta a la vista para hacer frente a posibles contingencias. En función del negocio te exigirán una u otra cantidad de respaldo.

Sigo este blog que aunque es nuevo trata temas muy interesantes sobre eCommerce:

Las dificultades de conseguir una pasarela de pago en España - Crónicas eCommerce


----------



## DenariusGold (4 Feb 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones... esta mañana he empezado la ruta de los bancos, de momento he visto/visitado a caixa, bankia, barclays (estaba al lado) y banesto... Todos dan informacion de forma educada y aprovechan para intentar promocionar sus productos (lo tipico). Ahora solo falta que me lo aprueben. Eso ya será mas complejo intuyo... Mañana intentaré visitar a cajamar, santander y sabadell.. ya os contaré. A ver si uno de estos es capaz de entender nuestro negocio y nuestra necesidad...


----------



## Gold-Standard (4 Feb 2013)

Has probado bancos offshore.?
O empresas como dalpay?


----------



## DenariusGold (5 Feb 2013)

offshore? ... A nivel de posicionamiento, imagen etc, no nos conviene. Intentamos justamente ser los mas transparentes posibles, queremos comunicar, inspirar la maxima seguridad y confianza... Y a la admin local, tampoco le gustaría, supongo 

De forma injustificada la compra de oro de inversion sufre de una imagen borrosa, hay mucha confusion, asociacion con blanqueo etc... Nosotros queremos romper esos topicos, queremos cambiar esa etiqueta y explicar que es una mera forma alternativa de diversificar sus ahorros, de potenciar la seguridad... Ademas las opciones offshore y plataformas como indicas suelen cobrar un % significativo, y, en nuestro sector de actividad, estamos manejando margenes que no nos permiten trabajar con esas plataformas, o sino tendriamos que repercurtir ese 3%-5% al cliente final, y creo que no sería ni justo para el cliente, ni tampoco muy competitivo.... Tendre que seguir con las entidades financieras "spanish"  Anyway, gracias Gold Standard por tus sugerencias. (I love your nick !! lol) Saludos


----------



## tica (5 Feb 2013)

Al BBVA ya te digo yo que no importa ni que entres. Si te atiende un especimen similar al que me atendió a mi te soltará perlas de que "si te dan un TPV es como si te conceden un credito" y cuatro cosas más con las que sali corriendo de la sucursal y meandome de risa.


----------



## chaber (5 Feb 2013)

Mi experiencia (busca en este subforo que lo expliqué):

Catalunya Caixa son los más abiertos a captar clientes, aunque sus condiciones sin ser malas tampoco son las mejores. Te estás 6 meses en Catalunya Caixa y luego buscas otro mejor, que al venir de otra entidad y con el negocio montado te pondrán menos problemas. En mi caso me pasé al Sabadell y todo perfecto y mejores condiciones.

Lo importante es arrancar y mi experiencia me dice que CX es una buena opción para ello.


----------



## Animao2 (5 Feb 2013)

Yo he estado hoy en el sabadell, en principio para el tpv de la tienda pero he pedido información sobre el virtual para más adelante, las condiciones son las mismas para los dos. 0,60 por operación con un mínimo de 20 operaciones mensuales o 4.000 euros, sin comisiones en la cuenta ni por las dos tarjetas que te dan y transferencias gratis, también me ha comentado que a partir del 2º año te cobran un servicio jurídico telefónico que va ligado a la cuenta, son 35 euros.
A ver que me cuentan mañana en el bbva.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Feb 2013)

Denarius, soy uno de los que te sugerio que añadieras PayPal, me alegra que os lo esteis plantando. Lo que como minimo podrias hacer es crearte una cuenta PayPal y ofrecerla para recibir pagos como si fuera una transferencia (yo tendria suficiente con esta opcion). Es decir no integrarla en a web ni permitir pagos de un país lejano a media noche. Este sistema os permitiria ofrecer la opcion a: a) usuarios registrados, b) clientes ya conocidos o c) clientes confirmados telefonicamente. No seria una garantia total pero reduciriais problemas.

Te seré sincero, varias veces he estado a punto de compraros, pero me ha echado para atras la norma de pedir DNIs para compras superiores de 1000€. Me cuesta creer que la ley diga esto, no lo he visto en ninguna otra tienda, y seria mas razonable que, por ejemplo, coincidiera con el limite de 2.500€ en efectivo. ¿Podrias enlazarme alguna pagina con dicha normativa o ley?

(ten en cuenta que ser metalero y paranoico esta corelacionado, lo digo por la confidencialidad, )


----------



## Vanish (6 Feb 2013)

Aparte del fastidio de tener que decirle al gobierno cómo tienes tu dinero, ya el tema de que dos empresas manejen información de dónde vivo yo y que he comprado metales (vendedor y mensajería) me vuelve mas paranoico aun.

Yo, para el metal, cara a cara y sin preguntas. ¿Que quien soy yo? Yo soy Juan Claudio Trichet y aquí tengo unas tarjetas de visita con mi firma.


----------



## DenariusGold (6 Feb 2013)

Gracias a los 2 por vuestros comentarios, estoy de acuerdo, paypal puede ser una solucion hasta que encontremos realmente un banco digno de este nombre, que no sea tan exigente con los requisitos... Os entiendo perfectamente con la paranoia (y yo soy igual :S) Hace ya semanas los que llevan el tema juridico para la empresa lo tenian que mirar y decirme algo (el limite de los 1000€ y DNI) y aun no me han contestado...  vuelvo a la carga !! Ahora mismo les voy a llamar! Si legalmente son 2500/3000 euros, pues claro, no veo ningun motivo para "molestar" a partir de 1000€... Saludos


----------



## maestro (9 Feb 2013)

Yo te puedo orientar sobre el apartado técnico, ya que en las comisiones y condiciones no estoy a la última.

Sin duda habilita paypal hasta que puedas encontrar una pasarela que cumpla tus expectativas. Es cierto que para el sector de tu mercado dudo que tengas un porcentaje muy alto de gente que disponga de cuenta paypal pero desde luego habilitándolo sólo sumas, no restas.

Respecto del TPV he trabajado con Sermepa y Ceca, te puedo decir que el servicio técnico suele ser bastante malo en ambos si te surgen incidencias inusuales, por ello yo tendría más en cuenta las condiciones económicas. Una vez montada la pasarela y haciendo los test correspondientes en el entorno de pruebas te puedes olvidar del TPV ya que el mantenimiento es mínimo (a menos que el servicio cambie algún dato de conexión, etc). Montar un TPV te puedes costar un día o varias semanas, por supuesto normalente por la incompetencia de los bancos y su servicio técnico.


----------



## DenariusGold (11 Mar 2013)

update: por fin hemos conseguido un TPV Virtual....!! no fue facil, pero acabamos por encontrar un pequeño banco dispuesto a entender nuestra necesidad: Banco de Valencia, que usa el tpvv de 4B... Los tecnicos han hecho las conexiones este fin de semana y parece que ya funciona todo bien.... Ha sido una verdadera aventura ! No entiendo por que los bancos lo ponen tan dificil.. :-( saludos...


----------



## maestro (11 Mar 2013)

No se si felicitarte o darte el pésame, lo difícil bien cuando lo configures


----------



## ardiki (21 Mar 2013)

Aprovechando el hilo y que habéis mencionado el de ING... si alguien lo tiene, por favor, que cuenta qué tal le ha ido, estoy pensando en cambiarme, porque en cajamar me están friendo a comisiones cada vez más. No es mucha pasta, pero toca las narices, parece que no tiene fin, son insaciables!!


----------



## pcacm (25 Abr 2014)

mi experiencia no es buena con el TPV VIRTUAL, solo os recomiendo que leáis bien el contrato ya que algunos como BANKIA, tienen una clausula que dice que en caso de fraude el responsable final es el negocio. Por lo tanto creo que no es una buena opción como forma de pago.Ellos ponen la plataforma que no es segura, no pueden detectar 100% si hay fraude y si lo es el responsable eres tú y pierdes la mercancía y encima tienes que devolver el dinero.

Por lo tanto creo que no es método de pago válido para venta online mientras no mejoren la seguridad de esos TPV


----------



## sskalibur1 (6 Jun 2014)

*Pésima experiencia al solicitar la pasarela virtual del BBVA*

Me registré en el foro puntualmente para expresar mi experiencia o mala experiencia con BBVA.

Estoy a punto de lanzar una starups ( valga la redundancia ) del sector de los cosméticos online. Mi proyecto fué tutorizado desde cero con profesores en de un programa de creación de empresas del cual he participado ( un programa subvencionado con fondos europeos y estatales de mi región ). Cuando lo terminé, el Ministro de Industria de la región me dió el diploma y la mano. Pero para el BBVA parece que todo esto es poco, como así tambiém ser cliente suyo durante 14 años. Luego de 3 semanas y media esperando una respuesta y luego de haberle enviado toda la documentación solicitada, me han rechazado la pasarela de pago BBVA argumentando que "es algo nuevo" y riesgoso. 
Tener un modelo de negocio estudiado y repasado por profesionales en 360 horas del curso que he participado, ser cliente de ellos durante 14 años y jamás tener un número rojo con ellos me dicen esto. Cual es el riesgo? Si el riesgo lo tengo yo que soy el emprendedor!. Además sus comisiones eran altas pero las acepté porque era "mi banco" o al menos eso creía.

La semana que viene pasaré a cerrar la cuenta que me hicieron abrir para este fin y ya me puse manos a la obra a informarme en otros bancos. Hoy visité La Caixa ( el bco de la estrellita azul ) y al menos en este primer contacto, me pusieron una sonrisa de oreja a oreja cuando les pedí información de este producto, hasta me dijeron que me regalaban una tablet o un teléfono!!! POr supuesto, tengo que leer la letra chica y escuchar de ustedes las opiniones de "La Caixa, pero al menos no me tiran los perros con el BBVA que parece que si no tienes 100.000 para poner en sus cuentas da la impresión que el favor te lo están haciendo ellos a ti!! Una frase para terminar: Cuando me atendió por primera vez el responsable de pasarelas de pagos virtuales del BBVA por primera vez,, me dijo con aire sobrado que ellos "eran como la ferrari" de los bancos. Yo creo mas bien que son un carruaje real del siglo XVII, muy lindo en apariencias pero no te lleva a ningún lado.

Saludos 
PD: se agradece postear Experiencias con la Caixa q es el banco que me causó mejor impresión.


----------



## enriquebm (21 Oct 2014)

Somos una empresa que estamos desarrollando una plataforma de películas on streaming, nuestros clientes podrán acceder mediante el pago de suscripción mensual, trimestral o ppv. 
Para ello estamos considerando diferentes opciones para el pago de las suscripciones:
1.	Tpv virtual en España, con diferentes bancos
2.	Tpv virtual en Irlanda. Constituyendo una sociedad y abriendo cta. en banco Irlandés.
3.	Tpv USA
4.	Merchant accounts+getaway 
Las especificaciones del TPV tienen que ser:
*No secure
*Re-bill
*XML
por si alguien puede aportar ideas...
GRACIAS


----------



## wililon (9 Dic 2014)

Mi experiencia, Paypal para empezar y te abres una cuenta en ING, con 6 meses te pides el TPV. No es por hacer publicidad pero tal y como me han tratado como persona quiero que traten a mi negocio, por eso no me plantee otro, horarios, atención telefónica de verdad y rápida (nada que ver con las telecomunicaciones) atienden todas las tardes en oficina e incluso sábados por la mañana.


----------



## casapapiMIX (9 Dic 2014)

Yo también estoy con el TPV de ING y ninguna pega. Quise quitar el iupay y con una llamada de teléfono solucionado.

Además ya no tengo domiciliado alli el recibo de la SS y las condiciones de la cuenta siguen siendo las mismas


----------



## Ballesteros (8 Jul 2015)

Iba a abrir un hilo referente a lo de tpv, pero aprovecho este para a dia de hoy saber que banco ofrece mejores condiciones para contratar TPV.

Porque por lo que tengo entendido varia bastante de un banco a otro.

POr ejemplo pregunte en BBVA y me dijeron que cobraban una mensualidad fija de 10 euros , la comision, que era de una 0.5% (mas o menos, no recuerdo exactamente pero era un valor similar) sobre cada venta que hacia yo y luego para contratarlo tenia que pagar 100 euros de inicio.

Tambien pregunte en Banco Santader: Me cobraban 15 euros al mes de mensualidad fija, tenia que facturar 1000 euros al mes (ni de coña hago eso, como maximo 200-300euros), luego tambien la comision era un 0.48%. Y cumplir una serie de requisitos como ser autonomo (250€), tener domiciliado con ellos al menos 3 recibos, facturar 1000euros al mes....... Los de Banco Santander no me dijeron nada de pagar 100 euros de inicio.

Pero me dio a entender que si no cumplia alguno de esos recursos se podria arreglar cobrandome ellos algo mas de comision sobre las ventas.


Alguien me puede aconsejar al respecto??


P.D: Se puede poner la opcion de PayPal y que la gente me haga el pago con tarjeta de credito?? (lo he visto en varias webs). Es decir uno puede pagar con su tarjeta de credito utilizando el paypal.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jul 2015)

mirate ING Direct y Triodos Bank, estan en el 0.50% sin comisiones de mantenimiento del TPV


----------



## Ballesteros (8 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias, y sabes si piden otro tipo de condiciones??? ( facturar cierta cantidad al mes, tener domiciliados varios recibos alli, pagar mas de 250 euros de autonomo, hacer tres movimientos minimo en la cuenta al mes,,........)


P.D: Esto por ejemplo me lo pedian en Banco Santander. Alli me daban una lista de 7 condiciones y tenia que cumplir al menos 3 de ellas para que me lo dieran.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jul 2015)

Ballesteros dijo:


> Muchas gracias, y sabes si piden otro tipo de condiciones??? ( facturar cierta cantidad al mes, tener domiciliados varios recibos alli, pagar mas de 250 euros de autonomo, hacer tres movimientos minimo en la cuenta al mes,,........)
> 
> 
> P.D: Esto por ejemplo me lo pedian en Banco Santander. Alli me daban una lista de 7 condiciones y tenia que cumplir al menos 3 de ellas para que me lo dieran.



De Triodos me ha llegado un folleto ayer de la "Cuenta Negocio Triodos", creo que piden domiciliar la seguridad social pero no me ha quedado claro.

De ING, mirate la web


----------



## Ballesteros (8 Jul 2015)

Gracias, voy a mirarlo ahora.

Y la opcion de poner PayPal mientras hago lo del TPV y que la gente pueda pagarme con tarjeta de credito por PayPal la veis factible??

(creo que facturaria unos 300 euros maximos al mes)


----------



## kudeiro (8 Jul 2015)

si es para una página de tetas y culos, creo que solo ING te da una TPV


----------



## Ballesteros (9 Jul 2015)

Alguien lo tiene contratado con ING y puede comentar??

Pq he llamado y me dicen que hay que contratar una cuenta negocio.


----------



## Avanza (9 Jul 2015)

Lo mejor es que consultes en varios bancos, suelen hacer ofertas bastante personalizadas al ser un servicio que les interesa y mucho, ademas también es bastante fácil negociar con ellos las condiciones y demás.


----------



## wililon (9 Jul 2015)

Ballesteros dijo:


> Alguien lo tiene contratado con ING y puede comentar??
> 
> Pq he llamado y me dicen que hay que contratar una cuenta negocio.





La cuenta negocio no cuesta nada
Funciona bastante bien el tpv
Configurarlo es sencillo. 
Si no sabes programar es algo que no cuesta ni 100 EUR un freelance. 
Te cobran 0,5% por transacción. paypal 3% más 35 céntimos si vendes cosas baratas es un sablazo. 5 EUR por ejemlo son 2,5 centimos frente a 42 en paypal.
Si haces devolución te devuelven la comisión. Paypal siempre se queda con 0,35.
El dinero está en la cuenta 48 horas después del pago. Mucho antes que paypal aunquie han mejorado
Si no cobras un mínimo (creo que 500 euros) cobran 20 de mantenimiento. Aqui es mejor paypal.
Tu empresa tiene que tener una antigüedad mínima 6 meses o 1 año.

Edito. si vendes fuera de España las tarjetas no van a funcionar, tienen que ser de "Comercio Electrónico Seguro"


----------



## Ballesteros (10 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias Willow, a priori tiene buena pinta (si lo de la cuenta de negocio no hay que pagar nada y no me cobran mantenimiento de la cuenta pues pinta bien).

Lo que si que me va a pasar es que como no voy a facturar esos 500 euros, si o si me toque pagar los 20 euros cada mes.


----------



## noveoTV (12 Dic 2017)

subo el hilo. El ultimo post tiene dos años y medio


Esto es lo mas actualizado que he encontrado: Mejores cuentas para Pymes o Autónomos con TPV en 2016 - Rankia

A ver como están las cosas actualmente


----------



## wililon (12 Dic 2017)

wililon dijo:


> La cuenta negocio no cuesta nada
> Funciona bastante bien el tpv
> Configurarlo es sencillo.
> Si no sabes programar es algo que no cuesta ni 100 EUR un freelance.
> ...



Pues ya que subes el hilo confirmo que en ING se puede recibir pagos de tarjetas extranjeras.

He recibido pagos de Rusia.

Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2017)

Me interesa el tema, a ver si alguien que tenga informacion actualizada pone un buen dosier.


----------

